# Algae eating tankmate for betta?



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this, and as some of you know, I have a ten gallon tank with one male (I think) betta. I had thought of adding three kuhli loaches or a couple of dwarf frogs, but I wanted to wait until I was sure the tank had cycled.

Now I've had "Seagull" for about a month and I'm rather attached to him, so I don't really want to risk freaking him out by adding tankmates.

However, I'm starting to have an algae problem, and I'm wondering if there's an unobtrusive algae eater who won't disturb Seagull too much. Any ideas?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

The kuhli's wont eat algae, but shouldn't bother your betta either


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like FisheyFreak said, the loaches wont eat the algae. 
I recommend otos. They love live plants but can live without them. You could probably have about 6. Once you have 6 that will be your maximum capacity (unless you have a filter for more than a 10 g)


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

The tank could hold 6 but I wouldn't recommend 6 in a 10.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

For the algae problem how long are your lights on, do you have live plants?


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> For the algae problem how long are your lights on, do you have live plants?


I do have live plants, and a couple of them have started getting some brown leaves. So that's another problem. I've probably been leaving the light on too long hoping that would help the plants- from about 7am to 8 or 9pm.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

fishielover123 said:


> Like FisheyFreak said, the loaches wont eat the algae.
> I recommend otos. They love live plants but can live without them. You could probably have about 6. Once you have 6 that will be your maximum capacity (unless you have a filter for more than a 10 g)


Thank you. I have seen otos mentioned before as being good algae eaters. I just wasn't sure if they'd get along with a betta. I guess they're schooling fish, right?


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> The kuhli's wont eat algae, but shouldn't bother your betta either


I keep hearing that if you want your betta to have tankmates, you have to put them all in the new tank at the same time, or else the betta will get used to being alone in his new environment and won't accept new fish.

I guess it probably just depends on the particular betta, huh?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I've had that problem myself with the betta not accepting new guests. but as the Kuhlis will stay mostly at the bottom your chances are better. By adding 3 he wont be chasing the same one either if he doesn't like them. You could try taking him out for a few days if he misbehaves too, that might change his mind.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you using any fertliser for the plants?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If he acceppts the kuhlis you could then in a couple of weeks try the ottos


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> Are you using any fertliser for the plants?


I have vermiculite under the sand. I thought that would to the job at least for a while. I guess I need to look into fertilizers. It just want to make sure I don't get something that will hurt the fish.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

You could try adding some liquid C02, that might balance out the algae problem.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

I got one otto. The guy at the pet store said it would be best to start with one just to make sure there is enough for it to eat. Then I can get more if I need to.

As for the plants, I talked to someone at the store who knows a lot about aquatic plants, and he suggested that I not use fertilizers. He speculated that the problem is crown rot... I planted them too deep. So I've pulled them up a bit, and that should help.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

In my opinion, the tank would be overstocked if you added the kulis.
The frogs might actually kill the betta. some types actually have spikes on their elbows.
My bettas have always gotten along just fine with just about any catfish.
For algae, my recommendation would be 1 bristlenose pleco. They stay under 4" and are algae eating machines. The do want a lil cucmber from time to time though.
I love ottos too (which are a pleco, FYI). But, they are very sensitive and hard to keep alive a long time. I usually have to replace mine about every 6 months or so. They definetly need to be in a fully cycle tank with plenty to eat. That's why I tend to lean towrds the Bristlenose.

as for other tankmates .. depends on the betta. crown-tails rarely allow anything other then cats. most other bettas are fine with non aggressive fish though. I've had good luck with rainbowfish or mollies.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> In my opinion, the tank would be overstocked if you added the kulis.
> The frogs might actually kill the betta. some types actually have spikes on their elbows.
> My bettas have always gotten along just fine with just about any catfish.
> For algae, my recommendation would be 1 bristlenose pleco. They stay under 4" and are algae eating machines. The do want a lil cucmber from time to time though.
> ...



I probably won't add any kuhlis or frogs. I think I'll just find a good algae eater tankmate and stick with that. My otto died after one day. 
I feel bad... not sure what I did wrong. It definitely had enough to eat. I've been testing the ammonia level, and although I don't have a very precise tester, it is "ideal" on my test strips. The water temp is 78.

Maybe I should try a bristlenose.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

I've have many otos die in pristine conditions. I still haven't figured out why they die so easily. I finally stopped replacing them after a few years hehe. It's probably nothing you did. Otos are wild caught and are very stressed when caught and shipped to the LFS. By the time they get to you, they are usually very thin because they have been almost starved by the LFS that wants to feed them flakes. They also tend to have parasites because they come from the wild. More and more are starting to be bred in captivity, but it's slow going.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> I've have many otos die in pristine conditions. I still haven't figured out why they die so easily. I finally stopped replacing them after a few years hehe. It's probably nothing you did. Otos are wild caught and are very stressed when caught and shipped to the LFS. By the time they get to you, they are usually very thin because they have been almost starved by the LFS that wants to feed them flakes. They also tend to have parasites because they come from the wild. More and more are starting to be bred in captivity, but it's slow going.


Thank you! I feel better now. I'm going to try to pick up a bristlenose tomorrow.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

I love my new pleco. "Belle" is getting along beautifully with Seagull.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Karin said:


> I love my new pleco. "Belle" is getting along beautifully with Seagull.


Glad to hear it 
Did you go with a bristlenose? Was it albino? It seems to be hard for me to find one that isn't albino locally.


----------



## Karin (Jun 25, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> Glad to hear it
> Did you go with a bristlenose? Was it albino? It seems to be hard for me to find one that isn't albino locally.


Yes, it's a bristlenose. It's dark brown with white dots... very pretty.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

NERITE SNAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just one would do.  I'm not sure if snails get along with plecos, but for sure if you have an algae problem and want an easy solution, GET A NERITE SNAIL!!! I had mine die (accidently) because there wasn't enough algae after A WEEK :rip: 

You can't go wrong. Petco sells tire-track nerites now, I think. Aquabid has a few, too. They are awesome.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> NERITE SNAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just one would do.  I'm not sure if snails get along with plecos, but for sure if you have an algae problem and want an easy solution, GET A NERITE SNAIL!!! I had mine die (accidently) because there wasn't enough algae after A WEEK :rip:
> 
> You can't go wrong. Petco sells tire-track nerites now, I think. Aquabid has a few, too. They are awesome.


Nerites & Plecos get along just fine 
I don't think there are many snail eating catfish in general though.


----------

